# LATE MORNING HUNTING??



## SJB (Jul 2, 2003)

In Colorado, I have gone out at 10 AM and set up decoys when a weather front was approaching and shot a limit of ducks. In another situation, I have been out in the afternoon when the wind was blowing hard and we were successful as the ducks were moving.

Has anyone experience successful late morning (or early afternoon) duck hunts in North Dakota?
Thanks for the replies.


----------



## NDJ (Jun 11, 2002)

yes...over water. Have had my best decoy hunts this year after 10 am.(spinner & 1/2 doz).

Didn't expect fast action, but would get a commited bird/flock every 15 minutes. Wind does help, as it keeps the birds moving a bit.

It is a better option now with the hunter's chocie in place, as am 100% sure on what I pull the trigger on.

Probably a better option after this weekend as there will be all-day pressure on birds, moving them around.


----------



## verg (Aug 21, 2006)

I agree 100%..on the water but obviously not really in fields--feeding time is usually over. But if conditions are right, meaning lousy weather ducks do seem to be restless and constantly moving around looking for a calmer pothole.


----------



## bornlucky (Jul 24, 2007)

Some of my most memorable hunts have been in the middle of the day. The reason is that I live in a small town and can scout during my lunch break. If I see a good opportunity, I try to get off work and go hammer 'em. These hunts have been both land and water and always when a front is moving through. Two things you can count on. . . getting wet/muddy and getting some great action.


----------



## SJB (Jul 2, 2003)

Hey Guys,
Thanks for the replies. I thought that it might be worth setting up decoys in middle of day if the weather is right. I like the action in the wind and rain. Some of my most memorable hunts in my life have been in the rain and snow. Wet and wild!!
Sam


----------



## pointblankshot (Nov 2, 2005)

Did it this morning in fact! We went out to one of our mallard spots, got there about 10 a.m. and just walked straight out to it knowing that some would bust out a few. Turned out to be about 300 or so.

We didn't get any of those but we just set up on the downwind side (and it was windy) of where they wanted to be and sure enough 10-15 minutes later they started they lining up in groups of 5-10 like they were planes on a landing pattern. We didn't even put out the decoys! There's a lot merit to finding the proverbial "X" or where they birds want to be. We've done it on water and in the field.

I know that it breaks the tradition of the crack of dawn thing, which we still love to do, but a sink full of malards is a sink full of mallards right?


----------



## Quacker Wacker (Oct 12, 2006)

This morning we set about 2 dozen decoys and they flew over every 5 minutes for a good hour and the never responded to calls or the decoys they were flying quite low too but would come where they could see the decoys but just slowly kept moving on. Is this because there were soo many hunters and they were getting shot at a bunch?


----------



## hunter9494 (Jan 21, 2007)

in your opinion, which time of day is better for field hunting (ducks mainly), early morning or late evening?


----------



## USSapper (Sep 26, 2005)

Personally, i think both are great to hunt....Both have there perks...You may only be able to hunt certain birds at night or vice versa. Some birds will only feed at night into the early morning, especially if there is a full moon-then your best bet is an evening hunt


----------

